# Tata Sky launching High Def Broadcast this year



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2010)

> NEW DELHI: Looking at having a bigger share in the seven-player DTH market in the country, Tata Sky said it will undertake various initiatives this
> year that include rolling out high definition (HD) services and launching more interactive channels.
> 
> The company will launch its HD service this year, ahead of Commonwealth Games to be held in October 2010. It will also introduce interactive channels in the gaming and education space.



FULL STORY :: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/...ve-channels-this-year/articleshow/5653670.cms


This seems to be a good news, I am geniunly excited, I just hope they have somethig for existing users and the channels are not exobitantly priced.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 10, 2010)

At the 1982 Asian Games, India got color broadcast. 
Lets hope we get HDTV this time round.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

It will be a useless upgrade.. Unless the Programs are recorded in HD and Transmitted in HD by the TV channels. This process of upgrade will take lot of investment on infrastructre.

So, don't expect a full fledged HD DTH service until all the channels upgrade their Default definition to HD.

P.S: I don't know much about national channels. But are there any channels that are trasmitting their porgramms in HD?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

@vamsi what you said was wrong .... all major indian tv channels use high-def cameras to record the audio and video which is then downtuned so that it can be provided on standard DTH lines with 10mbit/channel bandwidth....

rofl.... as i said above nearly all channels record programs in high def ... including the saas-bahu soaps...

let's hope the pricing is not too bad.... dont expect to pay less than rs50pm for a hd channel + new STB will cost about 6-8k ....

that's all sad.... since the govt increased duties on foregin STB's so will have to do with cheap indian one's AFAIK Lumax makes the best STB's...


----------



## azzu (Mar 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It will be a useless upgrade.. Unless the Programs are recorded in HD and Transmitted in HD by the TV channels. This process of upgrade will take lot of investment on infrastructre.
> 
> So, don't expect a full fledged HD DTH service until all the channels upgrade their Default definition to HD.
> 
> P.S: I don't know much about national channels. But are there any channels that are trasmitting their porgramms in HD?



even sakshi tv 
is recorded in HD


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

what about transmission of that HD signals. Needs a advanced transmitting system I think.

P.S.:I think I didn't made myself clear. I've asked about the channels that are transmitting the HD signals. Not recoding. Even a el cheapo video recorder is HD ready these days. Let alone the studio level cameras.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2010)

shaunak said:


> At the 1982 Asian Games, India got color broadcast.
> Lets hope we get HDTV this time round.



That is a very geniune point actually. And I dont think the transmission should be a problem......I dont know about wireless but the current coxial cable is pretty much capable of HD transmission.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

Dude vamsi man you can't be that dumb that you don't understand.... why would channels broadcast in HD if there was no one who wanted a HD service???

also the only technology required to broadcast HD signals over DTH is use of HD transponders.... the concept is pretty much like how mobile phone's work except the data carried is higher and at a fixed frequecny. 

it is like ....schematic diagram : 

channel records show ------> transferred to DTH company ----->Transponder sends signals------> your DTH dish ------>STB ------>signal unscrambled ---->  your tv.

so the only thing for HD transmission required would be a HD ready STB , a HD transponder and a HD dish.

Also the max output of a co-axial cable is about 52mb/s so it can easily handle the HD content as HD content is streamed at 40mbit/s

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

also the Ministry For Information And Broadcasting made it clear some time ago that we would be able to watch the commonwealth games in HD


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 11, 2010)

So it might finally be happening. SunTV had launched HD for a channel or two a while back. Recently, they added a couple of channels or so it seems. It would be good to have more of these and I'm just hoping in a year's time, there's a set pack for popular HD channels.

Most channels were HD ready a long time back. Even their computing equipment had been upgraded for HD. The only thing holding us back are the DTH providers and their limited/non-existent schemes.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 11, 2010)

The Indian goverment should go and fcuk itself in the a.ss. Or maybe someone should introduce the retarded and primitve bas.tards to the advantages of a free trading market like Hong Kong's, or Dubai's.

If not even that, then someone should direct them to closed economy systems, where the Government makes sure that the market is truly global, like S Korea's or the UK's. Fcuking retards. They just have to hike every damn import, when the incompetent bas.tards are incapable of putting up a unit manufacturing plant themselves.

When AMD asked for a guarantee of uninterrupted power supply for its prospect plant in India (which would bring down CPU prices even more here!), the government rolled up its panties and ducked out.

But seriously, without disrespect, I feel angered every time I visit Seoul or Frankfurt......and I wonder what went wrong with the nation since 1947. With so much of brainpower, manpower and potential, we are still living with "broadband@256Kbps" internet, non-HD video formats, outtrageously priced pc components, hike-priced mobile devices and unavailability of many international commodities. And we say we're global.....right.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Dude vamsi man you can't be that dumb that you don't understand.... why would channels broadcast in HD if there was no one who wanted a HD service???
> 
> also the only technology required to broadcast HD signals over DTH is use of HD transponders.... the concept is pretty much like how mobile phone's work except the data carried is higher and at a fixed frequecny.
> 
> ...



I am not trying to be noob here, but to clarify my doubts. I was doubtful that the current equipment that the TV channels are using to broadcast are powerful enough to transmit a HD stream. That's it.

And regarding the very informative progress bar that explains how your tv receives the signals are very informative and taught me something that I don't know and opened my eyes. thanks once again.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

RChandan said:


> But seriously, without disrespect, I feel angered every time I visit Seoul or Frankfurt......and I wonder what went wrong with the nation since 1947. With so much of brainpower, manpower and potential, we are still living with "broadband@256Kbps" internet, non-HD video formats, outtrageously priced pc components, hike-priced mobile devices and unavailability of many international commodities. And we say we're global.....right.



I completely agree with you, but I am a 'bit' more optimistic, mainly because whatever tecnological progress nation has made is in this decade, and I am happy to be born and be at that stage of life where in I can actualy enjoy all this, had it been just a decade before I/we would have missed even the few that has been offered. Sure India is slow and unprofessional but we are getting there with a far better pace than it was say 10-15 years ago. I also agree that places like US/Europe are far ahead, but there are few aspects where in we have a definate advantage here in India, like the Mobile telecommunication, its far far cheaper here to afford a mobile and a connection than in US (not sure about UK). Point is now that we are here let look at the brighter side (there is one) and hope for the best....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 11, 2010)

dude Rchandan you are absolutely wrong.you can never compare those developed cities to ours.we'll get there and i promise before most of the developing nations


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2010)

dude actually what he is saying is right ... if you compare us to any country if the government in india was less corrupt we would be having the same facilities like world class countries


----------

